# On Demand Services - Time Warner



## mdgcvg (Mar 30, 2013)

The on demand services do not work with TIVO. They need to work this out with Time Warner. This is a huge issue.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Time Warner will never, ever allow it. No way, no how. They (and other CATV systems) fought tooth and nail with the 3rd party providers and with the FCC to make sure the federal regulations were 100% explicit in saying they have the absolute right not to serve those services through 3rd party boxes. TiVo could offer them a $billion a year to allow it, and they would flat out refuse. Nothing short of a federal law absolutely requiring it would induce them to allow it.

Besides, who gives a crap about VOD? I have TiVos, so I have no use for it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> Time Warner will never, ever allow it. No way, no how. They (and other CATV systems) fought tooth and nail with the 3rd party providers and with the FCC to make sure the federal regulations were 100% explicit in saying they have the absolute right not to serve those services through 3rd party boxes. TiVo could offer them a $billion a year to allow it, and they would flat out refuse. Nothing short of a federal law absolutely requiring it would induce them to allow it.
> 
> Besides, who gives a crap about VOD? I have TiVos, so I have no use for it.


where does it say that? It works with Comcast and if Cox would work on it it's supposed to work with Cox also on Tivo's premiere's.


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

They have to pay Tivo first for the DVR patents, so why would they open VOD when they cant even get their tuning adapters to match frequncies with their cable cards? Its a purposeful infrastructure issue so no one can do a workarounds. I agree aboutr VOD is for people who use cableco boxes...and that Tivo users


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

swarto112 said:


> They have to pay Tivo first for the DVR patents, so why would they open VOD when they cant even get their tuning adapters to match frequncies with their cable cards? Its a purposeful infrastructure issue so no one can do a workarounds. I agree aboutr VOD is for people who use cableco boxes...and that Tivo users


don't ask us ask the cable companies if ondemand was available to cable customers that would mean more hard drive space for shows not available via ondemand.


----------

